

Weekend/Side Project 101: Inspiration - aed
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/j1qzy/would_the_college_students20somethings_of_reddit/
Within in hour this guy comes up with an idea, posts it to Reddit for feedback, and launches. Has no prior experience with website development. Maybe it will never get off the ground and maybe it will fail, but the effort is admirable.<p>What idea have you been sitting on?
======
michaelbuckbee
I think it is great that they're working on an idea, but having just watched
Patrick's BOS talk on marketing I wonder if they have the right target.

[http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2011/03/hello-ladies-
patr...](http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2011/03/hello-ladies-patrick-
mckenzie-markets-to-minorities-at-business-of-software-2010.html)

------
seancron
Related: Reddit cookbook, "Good but cheap recipes for a college student"

[http://download693.mediafire.com/o3wchulvrofg/ynlygozezyz/re...](http://download693.mediafire.com/o3wchulvrofg/ynlygozezyz/redditfoodpdf.pdf)

~~~
alanfalcon
This would be a perfect hit YouTube channel. Imagine the guy he links to with
the rice instructions (
[http://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/cwt9t/fine_you_wanted_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/cwt9t/fine_you_wanted_more_submissions_heres_a/c0vv1nl)
) popping of for a special segment, yelling at the camera like a drill
sergeant. You'd never forget how to cook rice after that.

~~~
alanfalcon
I got confused about the thread topic (too many tabs) and mis-replied. This
comment refers to the original submission and not the parent PDF link.

------
glimcat
Now that's how you do idea proofing.

~~~
symptic
Reddit is a great community to get feedback and support from. I took a similar
approach for a project I had in mind and the response was astounding. I made
some mockups, posted them in the proper subreddit right before bed at 3AM, and
woke up at 9AM expecting a small handful of comments, but instead was amazed
that the number was closer to 70. Because of that thread, I've found a very
talented partner for the project and we're getting close to launch date.

Here's the thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/i04lm/who_would_b...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/i04lm/who_would_be_interested_in_using_this_blueprint/)

